# Quick Question



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

So I'm thinking of re-scaping my planted tank (80g) which is heavily planted.
So my question is...when I pull up a plant, sometimes the ruts will break off, will I need to go through the substrate and take out any lose ruts? 

Thanks


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

No, if small bits and pieces of root break off, it will be fine to leave them there.


----------

